# Netsky virus from [email protected]



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Hello,

I have received a virus e-mail from the above address. Are you aware of this outbreak?

Lee.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The Netsky virus, along with a whole load of others, fake the "from" address of the email. It's not difficult, anyone can do it... there's not authentication done on SMTP from fields in the email.

So, the virus infects a machine, scans the drive for email addresses, chooses one at random and uses that as the from address and emails itself out to all the others.

Neither the TTOC or this forum (which are seperate entities) are infected with the virus, however there are one (or more) forum users who are.


----------

